
Why do planes use floppy disks in 2020 for critical updates? - axsharma
https://securityreport.com/why-do-airplanes-use-floppy-disks-in-2020-for-critical-updates/
======
axsharma
DEF CON's revelation about BOEING-747 using floppies made headlines, but
nobody explained WHY.

Why not USB devices, or CDs?

So I decided to do a detailed analysis on why do airplanes use floppy disks in
2020 for critical updates?

